# Status Change: from SELECTED to SUBMITTED



## telleb1213

Hello there!

I would like to ask other members if you also encountered this...my application was selected last November 2, 2011 and I was waiting for any update because I was informed that it is being evaluated. However, when I accessed my account in the NZ immigration website, I noticed that my status was changed from being SELECTED to SUBMITTED. What does it mean? Though I am expecting an email notice of the status change from the immigration office, I still would want an advanced explanation from those who experienced this.

Thank you!


----------



## sameer_n

telleb1213 said:


> Hello there!
> 
> I would like to ask other members if you also encountered this...my application was selected last November 2, 2011 and I was waiting for any update because I was informed that it is being evaluated. However, when I accessed my account in the NZ immigration website, I noticed that my status was changed from being SELECTED to SUBMITTED. What does it mean? Though I am expecting an email notice of the status change from the immigration office, I still would want an advanced explanation from those who experienced this.
> 
> Thank you!


What application is it ? Is it EOI ?
If it is EOI, then it is likely that, you had claimed 140+ points and it was selected automatically from the pool. Before they send the ITA they do a intitial verification of your claimed points, and might have found the claimed points at some section are incorrect and reduced points that it came between 100-140. And had put your application in the pool.
You might receive a letter regarding where you qualify for the points.


----------



## telleb1213

sameer_n said:


> What application is it ? Is it EOI ?
> If it is EOI, then it is likely that, you had claimed 140+ points and it was selected automatically from the pool. Before they send the ITA they do a intitial verification of your claimed points, and might have found the claimed points at some section are incorrect and reduced points that it came between 100-140. And had put your application in the pool.
> You might receive a letter regarding where you qualify for the points.


I just received an email yesterday informing me that they can not send the ITA because my points were reduced. need to inquiry about NZQA. after that, I can re-submit my EOI. it expired this month....

thanks sameer_n!


----------

